# Warning: Have Option ROM can not be invoke...



## magicman

I had a pc repair guy round to try and get to the bottom of my BIOS crashes and game freezes, he was here for over 2 hours and all he ended up doing flashing the BIOS and tell me to try different PCI combinations (thinking the PCI's were the problem). Turns out that reduced faliure rates but they're starting to come up frequently again.

I keep getting this error message during startup:

View attachment 963

Now I'm sure this has to be linked to the cause of the problem. The question is, how can I go about tracing what device the message is refering to from the ID's, and what exactly does the error message mean? The only things I have plugged into the mobo are my hard drives, opticals and graphics card.

By the way I sent this board back thinking it was faulty. Apparently it isn't.

Cheers.


----------



## sniperchang

Mabe it has to do with your hard drive, because it says at the bottom there "Checking for Arrays". And also I see it's Talking about RAID wich is basicly to put your hard drives in an array of disks. (For Exemple using two hard drive to have your computer run faster by splinting data equaly in both disks, or having one hard drive copy the other for backup). All this to say it must be your hard drives, have them checked. And check if you have a RAID set up to make sure all the drivers are up-to-date. Good Luck


----------



## magicman

Yeah what you're talking about is Raid0 or Raid1, which I know all about, but the funny thing is that was popping up even though the raid option was disabled in the bios. Just as a test I enabled it, but made sure no devices were set to use it, and hey presto the error message disappeared. Very weird.

Having said that, I'd still like to know how to find out which device is being refered to from the device id's above, since I'm still getting the bios crashes, and at this point I don't know if the two problems are related.


----------



## Protonus

I fixed this on my MSI board by restoring optimized defaults in the BIOS. Prior to that I could not for the life of me clear the error message. Just a heads up for anyone else that stumbles on this from 'teh googles.


----------



## Michael

Protonus said:


> I fixed this on my MSI board by restoring optimized defaults in the BIOS. Prior to that I could not for the life of me clear the error message. Just a heads up for anyone else that stumbles on this from 'teh googles.



Holy dead topic revival batman! 

-Michael


----------

